# Garmin



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody have recommendations on Garmin fish finder or combo unit?


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I just got their GPSMAP7610XSV with GT50M-TM and Panoptix transducers and love them. Can't say enough to justify how well I like them after coming from 15 year old units. Here is a link that has a forum for each brand.

http://www.bbcboards.net/garmin-sonar-gps/

Hope this helps.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

Dr47 said:


> Anybody have recommendations on Garmin fish finder or combo unit?


I bought an echomap 70s last year and wish I had done this move earlier. easy to use and accurate. I've never been around anything this nice.


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you end up with a legacy unit you can get updated maps with Navionics sonarcharts for Garmin


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

jcoholich said:


> If you end up with a legacy unit you can get updated maps with Navionics sonarcharts for Garmin


Garmin is not supporting (using) Navionics on their new units. And you loose them when updating an older model. They are using their own (at this time). Hope this helps.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

That is correct if they do the software 2015.0202 it will block all third party data not just Navionics.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I


GPtimes2 said:


> I just got their GPSMAP7610XSV with GT50M-TM and Panoptix transducers and love them. Can't say enough to justify how well I like them after coming from 15 year old units. Here is a link that has a forum for each brand.
> 
> http://www.bbcboards.net/garmin-sonar-gps/
> 
> Hope this helps.


I have a 7608xsv not happy with it, D/V on my elite7 was better at 1/3 cost


----------

